

Is this the structure of New York City? - robdoherty2
http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/6747484741/in/set-72157628993413851/

======
cs702
Very neat. Someone should package this kind of data and sell it to city
planners, transportation regulators, and the like.

~~~
enf
Thanks! Glad you liked it.

